# IUI last Wednesday and no symptons



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

I had  my first IUI last Wednesday and I am concerned because I don't appear to have any symptons either from the IUI or cyclogest.  Does this mean that nothing has happened and I can look forward to a BPN  ?  I am now on day 7 of 2ww and feeling really really down.    

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Janemay


----------



## visnjak (Dec 30, 2005)

hi janeymay, i had 2 attempts at iui and both were negative, all along everyone kept telling me to go for ivf as they can see what they are dealing with like quality.  Anyway i gave up and didnt want a 3rd attempt as it is disappointing, so now am on ivf.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 25, 2004)

Hello Janeymay!

Funny you should ask that question as I have been very tempted to ask it too! I'm afraid I don't have any answers but I had a FET last Wednesday and like you have felt nothing since. On all three fresh cycles I had sore boobs, twinges & night sweats but this time NOTHING.

As all my fresh cycles ended up with a BFN perhaps no symptoms is good?? I really don't know. I'm very puzzled as to why I'm having no side-effects from the cyclogest though as it's evil stuff!

Hope your news is good despite your fears, keep positive if you can.

Love Lucia


----------



## Trix100 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi Janeymay,

I had my second IUI last Wednesday also.  It was medicated - Gonal F and HCG jab but no cyclogest.  My symtoms have been a heavy AF type tummy and really feel like AF could arrive any minute.  This was the same last month and it was a BFN.  So maybe no symtoms are good.

I am not holding out much hope for this cycle which is bad as I should be positive.  You just don't really know whats going on in there!!

Anyway chin up and fingers crossed xxx
LOL
Trix


----------

